# White Christmas eve in Midland..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Haven't decided if the snow is fun or not yet. At least I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Better than 100% chance of rain that we have. Been watching it drizzle for the last 5 hrs. At least you can throw snowballs. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Snow up close. These are coming down in thin crystals rather than flakes. Not sure if it's even officially snow or not..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

And some ice on a pine needle


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Get out the cross-country skis and your camera...and go exploring. Lots of things you won't see or photograph again....for a long time, I'll bet. Hope Santa is bringing you some new gear.

regards, R


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I would love snow!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Perfect timing for us. We came back from a trip to the hill country yesterday, snows all night and still snowing now. Should be melted off before I have to drive in it next week.. 

Don't have to go anywhere and I can just sit back and enjoy it. Rich, I don't have anything but tennis shoes.. (-: **


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Make a snowman for us! 

Merry Christmas y'all! 

Tried to call but all I have is your cell..

J&J


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

And a real White Christmas too...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice. Hope you take advantage of the many unusual photo ops. Merry Christmas. rich 

p.s. Santa brought me a new flash unit for my Sony A350. Trying it out today..which is gray and cloudy here.


----------

